# passed strange clot...possible TMI



## kaleidoscopeeyes (May 14, 2006)

I have been on BC (nuvaring)for the last 5 months, and off and on for a couple years before that. I removed my ring Sunday(as scheduled), was already spotting. I started bleeding yesterday. Last night I was woken up by a great deal of abdominal/back pain. This is highly unusual for me when on BC. I woke this morning to find a largish (1.5-2in) mass had passed. It's white and feels like tissue, not like a normal blood clot. I am so at a loss for what this could be. I googled for an hour to no avail. I called the Kaiser RN advice line and she was at a loss too. She said the only thing she could think of was a miscarriage, but that isn't possible. I haven't had sex in close to 6 mos. I thought I was pregnant back in August, but it wouldn't be possible to retain tissue that long would it? I went back on BC right after the scare. The pain has subsided and the bleeding is back to normal now. Fibroids run in my family, but I've never had any symptoms, and I don't even know if it's possible to pass those.
Any ideas? Anyone on Nuvaring experience something like this?


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

I had something similar happen to me almost 2 yrs ago, although it wasnt when I was peeing. I had just had DD the month before and my bleeding finally ended the day before. I felt something passing.... really weird feeling (like a large clot or something). I thought it was odd for it to be a clot since I stopped bleeding but it felt big enough where I rushed to the bathroom and this thing came out. I still dont know what it was for sure. This thing was HUGE. it was the size of a jumbo shrimp and the same shape. It was fleshy and it almost looked like a fetus but there was no way I was prego, DH and I didnt even BD since having dd. so it was so odd to me that I saved it and took it to my dr the next day. they were shocked at the size. I even thought it might have been a twin that didnt develop or something. when they examined it they said it was probably not a fetus because there were no bones.... key word "probably" so for all they knew it could have been. at any rate they gave me the explanation that it was probably a fibroid that got expelled. Im not sure I buy that explanation because A) I had no history of fibroids and none of my ultrasounds leading up to DD's birth ever found one and B) when I asked it my dr had seem fibroids expelled like this before she said no.... Im still not sure what it was.


----------



## SoCaliMommy (Jun 11, 2004)

Can you take it to Kaiser and have the lab do testing on it? I would.

It sounds like it could be a miscarriage.


----------



## kaleidoscopeeyes (May 14, 2006)

They called back and want me to come in and bring it in. So strange. I still kind of feel like they won't have any answers for me, but we'll see.


----------



## hannahi (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi there!
I had a similar experience while on Nuvaring about one year ago, where I passed a large greyish mass during my period. I posted about it here. I don't remember the size but it was larger than the tissue I usually see during AF. I kept it and called my doctor, but she was not concerned since it was just a one-time occurence. I understand that unusual vaginal and menstrual discharge is a very common side effect for Nuvaring users. That's one reason why I switched back to non-hormonal birth control--plus the Nuvaring seemed to be causing more frequent nosebleeds and sinus infections.

Take care!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

could have been a piece of endometrial tissue (it's grayish), or a cervical polyp


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

It can be normal to pass whitish globs, string-y tissue, blood clots, pieces of "skin", greyish stuff, and plenty of other colors. However, it's always good to have it checked out, ESPECIALLY if it happens more than once.

The most typical thing that causes a lot of pain is a blood clot - it can cause intense cramping and pain, that quickly resolves when the clot dialates and then passes through the cervix. Usually you end up with a little more blood when this happens, too.


----------

